# Stecken rund um Köln



## BenniCGN (26. April 2003)

Hallo,

da ich mir vor kurzem ein Mountain Bike gekauft habe und allmählich anfangen möchte, zu biken, wollte ich nachfragen, ob jemand Strecken in oder um Köln kennt, die ich als Anfänger fahren kann und für die man so ca. 1 Stunde benötigt.

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch einen Anfänger in Köln, der mitfahren möchte.

MfG
Benjamin


----------



## gugi (26. April 2003)

An Strecken wär ich auf jeden Fall auch noch interessiert.
Und aus Köln komm ich auch  Ausm Asi-Loch Bocklemünd, ums mal genau zu benennen 
Wann fährst du denn immer so ?
Ich muss mal sehn wie es zeitlich bei mir Ausschaut, jetzt wo das Semester angefangen hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigBen (27. April 2003)

Hi Jungs,

kann mich der Frage nach guten Strecken nur anschließen 

Habe im Moment zwar noch kein Rad ( muss noch gekauft werden), aber gute Strecken kann man ja nie früh genug erfahren 

Müsste man nicht gut in der Wahner Heide fahren können?

Gruß
Benjamin alias BigBen

PS: Ich wohne im schönen Porz


----------



## BenniCGN (27. April 2003)

Hallo Leute, 

da zur Zeit bei mir die Abiturprüfungen stattfinden, beginne ich erst in ca. 2 Wochen mit dem biken.

Ich habe mir aber vorgenommen, abends zu biken, so ab 19 oder 20 Uhr für 1 - 1,5 Stunden anfangs zu biken.
Aber vorm Beginn des Zivildienst bin ich noch  etwas flexibler.

Also zum Thema Strecken: an sich müsste man in der Wahner Heide gut fahren können, bloss ich weiss nicht, wo es da gute Strecken geht, denn auf Asphalt will ich auch nicht die ganze Zeit fahren.

Ich habe gehört, dass man im Königsforst wohl auch gut fahren kann, bloss dort gibt es halt stärkere Steigungen, desto mehr man ins Bergische hineinfährt.

Was ich mir auch gut vorstellen kann, ist, dass man im rechtsrheinischen Norden im Bereich Höhenhaus/Dünnwald gut fahren könnte bzw. in Richtung Leverkusen.
Desweiteren gibt es bestimmt auch im linksrheinischen im Bereich Fühlingen/Fühlinger See gute Strecken.

Aber wie gesagt, ich weiss es nicht, sondern vermute es nur.

MfG
Benjamin

P.S.: Ich wohne in Flittard, für den , der es nicht kennt: nördlich von Mülheim, letzter Stadtteil vor Leverkusen.


----------



## BigBen (27. April 2003)

Mir fällt gerade ein, das der größte Teil der Wahner Heide nur am Wochenende zugänglich ist - wegen unseren belgischen Besatzern 

In Fühlingen/Fühlinger See, Höhenhaus/Dünnwald und im Königsforst, kann man bestimmt auch gut biken, blos müsste man erstmal ein paar Strecken kennen... aber ich denke das sich hier schnell Jemand melden wird, die Community ist ja groß 

LOL, mir fällt gerade was beim Topic auf: Es heisst "*Stecken* rund um Köln", nicht das wir hier misverstanden werden 

Gruß
Ben

PS: Ich muss wegen der neuen Regelung nicht mehr zum Zivildienst


----------



## BenniCGN (27. April 2003)

Hallo, 

wenn die Wahner Heide nur am Wochenende freigegeben ist, wird sie bei schönem Wetter wahrscheinlich von "Fußvolk" bevölkert sein.

Aber Strecken im Bereich Höhenhaus/Dünwald bzw. Fühlinger See: 
Vielleicht müsste man es mal wagen, die Strecken einfach erkunden, vielleicht findet man ja ein paar brauchbare, denn auf Asphalt zu fähren, wäre ja langweilig.

Zum Topic: Es soll Strecken, um Köln heißen und nicht Stecken--> da habe ich das R vergessen, das tue ich schonmal  , aber was solls. Jeder weiss was gemeint ist,

Greetz
Benjamin


----------



## gugi (27. April 2003)

*auf die Strecken-Gurus aus Köln mit ihren 1000 Strecken wart*


----------



## wolli101 (28. April 2003)

Hi,
die Ville ist so weit von Köln ja nicht entfernt. Besonders Einsteiger sollten da glücklich werden.

MFG Wolli


----------



## nighty (28. April 2003)

also ich fahre öfters kurzentschlossen im Königsforst. ich selber komme aus Niederkassel-Lülsdorf, mich trennen aber nur 200 m Luftlinie von der Kölner Stadtgrenze und 12 km Feldweg vom Königsforst.

Ich bezeichne mich selber eher als Anfänger. Wenn man sich an der Sportanlage Gut Leidenhausen in Porz trifft, dann hat meine Standardstrecke ab "Gut leidenhausen" zwischen 20 bis 25 km also etwas ueber 1 Stunde. Meine Strecke ist, wie ich finde abwechslungsreich und macht Spass. Ab Lüslsdorf bin ich ca. 50 km unterwegs.

Unter der Woche fahre ich meistens ab 16.30 oder spaeter los. Am wochenende am liebsten so ab 9.00 h oer 10.00 h.

Mit Fussgaengern hatte ich noch nie groessere Probleme - zumindest nicht wenn ich das Siebengebirge als Referenz nehme *g*.

Bester Treffpunkt für mich ist der Parktplatz "Sportanlage Gut Leidenhausen". ca. eine halbe Stunde spaeter waere noch die "Forsbacher Muehle" moeglich aber dann ist auch schon ein nettes Stueck der Strecke weg.

Wer also jetzt Lust hat mitzubiken - einfach melden wann und an welchem Treffpunkt.

Bis dann

Jürgen


----------



## gugi (10. Mai 2003)

Huhu ! ;D

Zumindest die schriftlichen Prüfungen vom Abi müssten rum sein 
Wie schauts aus ? HAb keinen Bock mehr, immer allein zu fahren


----------



## BenniCGN (11. Mai 2003)

@ gugi:

Hi, ja die schriftlichen Prüfungen sind vorbei, morgen nur noch die mündliche und dann habe ich es geschafft. 
Ich bekomme die Woche mein Bike ( das heisst ich hole es aus Bochum ab ) , und dann kann ich fahren.
Ich bin aber Anfänger, dementsprechend kann ich noch nicht so schnell biken ( etc.)
Aber für ne Tour bin ich immer zu haben.

Greetz

Benjamin Will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gugi (11. Mai 2003)

Jo hi 

Also ich war heut mal bisl im Königsforst unterwegs. Ganz gut da ^^ Nur halt rein anfahrtstechnisch net ganz so günstig - hätte gern was, wo ich vorher kein Auto benutzen muss 

Dann mal viel Glück bei der müdlichen  (welches Fach ? )


----------



## BenniCGN (13. Mai 2003)

@ gugi:

Hi, mündliche Abiprüfung in Erdkunde ist recht gut gelaufen.
Wie fährst du denn in den Königsforst von Bocklemund aus? Mit der Bahn?`
Linksrheinisch kann man doch bestimmt auch von Bocklemünd Richtung Norden, also Fühlinger See fahren! Was meinst du?
Und dann müsste man nicht so lange fahren, um  an den Startpunkt zu gelangen.

Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## gugi (13. Mai 2003)

In den Königsforst bin ich mitm Auto gefahren.
Wir können aber auch gerne bei Fühlingen fahren, zumal ich net jedesmal erst ne Anfahrt mit dem Auto machen will.
Mo-Mi gehts bei mir gar net ( bis 18.00 Uni  ).


----------



## gugi (23. Mai 2003)

huhu ?


----------



## Näthinator (24. Mai 2003)

ich verkaufe meins !! 
Cannondale Jekyll 2000SL Team.


Rubrik. Verkaufe !!! Schaut mal nach !!


----------



## BenniCGN (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo, 

zum Trainieren, bischen fahren, kann ich die Gegend zwischen Dünnwald, Stammheim, Flittard und Leverkusen empfehlen.

Wenn man mit dem Auto kommt, kann man am S-Bahnhaltestelle Parkplatz inn Stammheim parken.
Dann fährt man die B8 Richtung Leverkusen. Gegenüber der offiziellen Zufahrt nach Flittard geht rechts der "Grüne Kuhweg " hinein. Diesen fährt man. Man gelangt über  eine Brücke, unter der die Gleise liegen. Man bleibt erst einmal auf dem asphaltierten Weg, gelangt an einem Golfplatz vorbei. Irgendwann kommt eine Unterführung. DA biegt man rechts vorher ab und gelangt auf einen Schotterweg, kommt einem ehemaligen Reiterhof oder so vorbei und kommt dann irgendwann in ein Waldstück. 
Kommt drauf an wie man fährt, gelangt man irgendwann nach Leverkusen. Von dort aus muss dann jeder selber gucken wie er fährt, ich bin dann mehr Asphalt gefahren, da dort alles mit kelienen Radfahrerschildern ausgeschildert ist.

Waldstücke schliessen sich aber wieder an, dann muss mal bloss anders fahren. 
Wenn jemand Zeit hat, kann er das ja mal gerne ausprobieren.

MfG
Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammsucher (2. Juli 2003)

Ich fahre östlich des Königsforstes im Bergischen Land herum. Hier gibt es eine Menge guter Wege.

Von Berg. Gladbach, Overath oder Rösrath aus kann man gut starten.


----------



## pratt (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BigBen _
> *Mir fällt gerade ein, das der größte Teil der Wahner Heide nur am Wochenende zugänglich ist - wegen unseren belgischen Besatzern
> *



Ist das denn ein Problem? da kann doch nicht mehr viel los sein. Ich habe dort selber vor 12-13 Jahren 10 Monate besetzen müssen (bin Belgier). Ich glaube nicht, dass es damals ein Problem gewesen wäre wenn da ab und zu jemand mit dem Rad, da wird ja nicht scharf geschossen. Zudem ist die Belgische Armee dabei sich mit der Zeit ganz aus Deutschland zurückzuziehen, Spich ist sowieso der letzte Standort.


----------



## Rizzer (20. Juli 2003)

*topic-hoch-zieh*

hejo,......ist noch irgend ein Dirtler aus dem bereich Porz ???


----------



## Scorpio (22. Juli 2003)

Ja da wäre auch noch ich!
In Porz kann man ganz gut biken, die strecken um den Flughafen, nach Königsforst und Bergisch Gladbach.
Wir koennten ja mal ne Gemwinschaft starten. Ein beliebter Treffpunkt ist ja Leidenhausen, ist wohl jedem Porzer ein Begriff. 

Bis denne, bin neu auf der Seite aber werde jetzt regelmässig reinschauen

CU


----------



## Rizzer (23. Juli 2003)

cooool, einer mehr...

@ sco...

meld dich doch noch mal dann können wir uns mal treffen bzw. über ein paar geile strecken quatschen ....


----------



## Sir Zock-a-Lot (27. Juli 2003)

Hallo BenniCNG
Das ist ja lustig, gibt es etwa noch ein Biker in Flittard?   Mein Kumpel und ich fahren, am Wochenende, in Altenberg und Umgebung. Von Flittard aus , über Dünnwald, Schildchen(meist im Wald), dann in einen richtigen Wald mit schönen Trails bis nach Flittatd zurück. Das ganze sind ca.60Km. Wenn Du lust hast melde Dich doch einfach mal.


----------



## [R]omk[A] (27. August 2003)

Hey people

hab ne geile strecke in köln-pesch mit vielen schluchten gefunden.

 

der wald ist nicht so gross hats aber in sich.

der wald liegt  dem militärring entlang.

biegt vom militaärring in die johannestr. ein und links gibt es ein parkplatz

wenn jemand dahin gehen will dan sagts ich komme auch

P.S. ich bin eigentlich jeden tag da.


----------



## aXXIs262 (31. August 2003)

bin kein porzer, abba dirtler...

ich komm aus Vingst und hier in der nähe iss das FortX, für dirt  und fun, genau das richtige, liegt direkt an der Frankfurter strasse, die iss euch Porzern ja bekannt (hofe ich). Bin kein Porzer, Leidenhausen was und wo issn dat ?


----------



## moo (1. September 2003)

axxis , kansste mir mal den weg zum Fort X beschreiben?Bin aus Kalk, war heute mal suchen in dem Wäldchen um Ostheim, hab aber nix gefunden.
Is das rechts oder links von der Frankfurter wenn man richtung porz fährt?
Was gibts denn da so?
gruß,
moo


----------



## Racegirl (5. September 2003)

He das hört sich gut an, vorausgesetzt Ihr seid alle noch dabei! Ich komme auch aus Porz und bin jetzt seit ca zwei Monaten fast jeden Abend in der Wahner Heide. Inzwischen kenne ich mich auch recht gut aus und habe schon einige sehr interessante Rundkurse erkundet. Würde mich super freuen, wenn mal ein paar Leute mitfahren auch wegen dem Verletzungsrisiko. Wird ja langsam leider schon was dunkel aber eine Stunde abends geht immer noch. Bin immer um ca. 19.00 Uhr am ersten Parkplatz auf der Panzerstraße, wenn man aus Richtung Grengel kommt.

CU dort 

Simone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aSs3mbL3r (7. September 2003)

jo an neuen Strecken Bin ich Auch Intressiert wäre auch sicher DABEI wenn ihr mal biken wollT ! Komme aus Köln Mülheim is ja net weit weg 

lasst mal was cooles Organisieren


----------

